# Strawberry Sourdough Yogurt Flap-Jacks



## walle (Mar 10, 2010)

This one's for you, Keith!

Regular sourdough pancakes are the bomb, so I had a request for them for breakfast. Had to paw through a pile of yogurt to get to my starter and thought... what the hell!

Did my regular sponge for pancakes and added one 6oz strawberry yogurt to it. Smelled good, and had a real nice color that probably won't come through.

I'll post picts tomorrow sometime.





Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be interested in the outcome!


----------



## walle (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's the money shot.
Turned out very good and moist - kinda like adding pudding to a cake mix, with just ahint of strawberry coming through.

Wonder how blueberry would taste....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's my breakfast.



Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## bassman (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks great, Tracey!  I'm glad you're enjoying the starter!


----------



## walle (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks, Keith - I am!...


----------



## rdknb (Mar 11, 2010)

That looks good, I will have to try it, I bet blueberry will work good


----------

